# Different, though



## ladynat

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что может означать фраза  "Different, though" в данном контексте:

Son . - A girl affronting her destiny. I find it intriguing.
Mother. - You must be very bored to be intrigued by such a simple notion.
Son. - No, there's something about her. It's hard to define.
Mother. - She's just a young girl on a trip to Europe. Don't make such a meal of it.
Son. - Dear Mother, everything to you is as plain as batter pudding. Where you see bacon and egg pie, I see quiche lorraine. The girl is more than just another tourist.
Mother. - She wouldn't be that if I hadn't brought her here.
Son. - I don't know. Perhaps not here.
Mother. - She hasn't the means to travel and that's all there is to it. What kind of destiny?
Son. - Ah. If one knew that... *Different, though*.
Mother. - She'll get married, like everyone else.


----------



## Vadim K

Ну, например "_Хотя это к делу не относится_".


----------



## ladynat

Спасибо, Vadim K.


----------



## Sobakus

Фраза, очевидно, является ответом на _"What kind of destiny?"_ и значит:

*different
1.1*_ informal_ Novel and unusual: _try something deliciously different

Though_ значит "так или иначе".


----------



## rusita preciosa

I don't think it means к делу не относится.

The dialogue is basically
- What kind of destiny?
- Ah. If one knew that... Different [kind of destiny], though.'

So the reply is something like "никто не знает, какая [судьба], *но какая-то другая / иная / необычная*".

_(cross-posted and agree with Sobakus)_


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> I don't think it means к делу не относится.
> 
> The dialogue is basically
> - What kind of destiny?
> - Ah. If one knew that... Different [kind of destiny], though.'
> 
> So the reply is something like "никто не знает, какая [судьба], *но какая-то другая / иная / необычная*".
> 
> _(cross-posted and agree with Sobakus)_



А можно тогда поинтересоваться, как по Вашему мнению переводится на русский язык вопрос "What kind of destiny?" в контексте предложения "_She hasn't the means to travel and that's all there is to it_".


----------



## rusita preciosa

The question "What kind of destiny?" was not asked в контексте предложения "_She hasn't the means to travel and that's all there is to it_". 

It was a reference to the very beginning to the dialogue in the OP "A girl affronting her destiny. I find it intriguing.".


----------



## Vadim K

rusita preciosa said:


> The question "What kind of destiny?" was not asked в контексте предложения "_She hasn't the means to travel and that's all there is to it_".
> 
> It was a reference to the very beginning to the dialogue in the OP "A girl affronting her destiny. I find it intriguing.".



Мне кажется довольно странным, что собеседник ни с того, ни с сего вдруг без малейшего предупреждения возвращается к одной из предыдущих точек диалога. И еще более странным то, что другой собеседник, также без малейшего колебания, мгновенно понимает, к какой именно точке диалога они вернулись.

Более логичным представляется, что вопрос "What kind of destiny?" является риторическим вопросом в контексте предыдущего предложения. "У нее нет средств, чтобы путешествовать, вот и всё. Какая судьба? (При чем здесь судьба?)". А риторический вопрос, как известно - это вопрос, не требующий ответа.

В контексте данной логики "different, though" не является ответом на риторический вопрос.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I'm not sure how to explain it, but if the question referred to "She hasn't the means to travel...", it would be "What kind of life (probably not destiny) is that!". And "different, though" as a response would not make any sense at all.

Your question would be good for EO, there are people there who would give you a much better explanation though...


----------



## Drink

If you don't mind me butting in, I think that rusita preciosa's interpretation is correct; however, I am not as confident in it as she seems to be. Vadim's questions and issues are also potentially valid. As a whole, the dialogue seems very strange and not written in the most natural language. Where is it from?


----------



## Rosett

ladynat said:


> Son. - Ah. If one knew that... *Different, though*.


Сын: А-а, кабы знать... (Тогда извини, мать,) *не то, значит*.


----------



## Sobakus

Здесь не может быть сомнений, что фраза относится к слову _destiny_. Значения "это к делу не относится" и "не то" у этого словосочетания просто теоретически быть не может – ни одно из слов не имеет таких значений.

Мать, скорее всего, задавала вопрос именно риторически, но смысл ответа это изменить не способно – на любой риторический вопрос можно дать вполне конкретный ответ, таким образом показав, что риторика была неуместна.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Здесь не может быть сомнений, что фраза относится к слову _destiny_.


Отнюдь. Сын относит данную ремарку к себе под нос, так как явно надеялся на определённые отношения с девушкой, будучи заинтригован ею с первой строчки.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Отнюдь. Фраза неоднозначна - по меньшей мере. Сын вполне мог отнести данную ремарку к себе под нос, так как надеялся на отношения вполне очевидным образом, будучи заинтригован с первой строчки.


Different – это не ремарка, а грамматический модификатор (прилагательное). Though – это не себе под нос, а противительный союз. За дальнейшими пояснениями рекомендую обратиться на соответствующий форум.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Different – это не ремарка, а грамматический модификатор (прилагательное). Though – это не себе под нос, а противительный союз. За дальнейшими пояснениями рекомендую обратиться на соответствующий форум.


Сами можете обратиться.
Сказанное вами имеет весьма отдалённое отношение к характеру диалога.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Сами можете обратиться.
> Сказанное вами имеет весьма отдалённое отношение к характеру диалога.


Позвольте, "What kind of destiny?" – "If one knew that, different [kind of destiny], though" имеет весьма отдалённое отношение к чему угодно, кроме обсуждаемого диалога. Характер диалога грамматику не изменяет, какие бы сложности она вам не доставляла.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Позвольте, "What kind of destiny?" – "If one knew that, different [kind of destiny], though" имеет весьма отдалённое отношение к чему угодно, кроме обсуждаемого диалога. Характер диалога грамматику не изменяет, какие бы сложности она вам не доставляла.


Это вы подставили [kind of destiny] в угоду вашему предположению.
На самом деле, сын отвечает явно невпопад, так как мать сбивает его с толку предыдущей фразой. Характер его реплики свидетельствует о замешательстве и переходе на внутренний диалог, а вовсе не о логичном мышлении и попытке ответить на вопрос.


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> Здесь не может быть сомнений, что фраза относится к слову _destiny_. Значения "это к делу не относится" и "не то" у этого словосочетания просто теоретически быть не может – ни одно из слов не имеет таких значений.
> 
> Мать, скорее всего, задавала вопрос именно риторически, но смысл ответа это изменить не способно – на любой риторический вопрос можно дать вполне конкретный ответ, таким образом показав, что риторика была неуместна.



"Хотя это к делу не относится" = "Хотя это другое". Вряд ли можно утверждать, что слово  "different" не имеет значения "другой, отличный".


----------



## Vadim K

У меня еще вопрос. А почему фразу "If a one knew that..." все перевели как "Если бы знать это", а не, например "Если бы кто-нибудь знал, что..." или "Если бы знать, что... " с обрывом фразы на полуслове, на которое намекает многоточие? Ведь если фраза является законченной, то многоточие здесь явно не к месту. Особенно, если следующей фразой сын отвечает матери на вопрос, который задан в предыдущем предложении. А если фраза обрывается на полуслове, то следующая фраза "Хотя это другое (Хотя это к делу не относится)" выглядит логичным  продолжением, в котором говорящий показывает, что его предыдущая незаконченная мысль - "If a one knew that..." не относится к основной теме диалога.


----------



## Sobakus

_*(...)*_ Прилагательное _different_ *не может служить переходом от одной мысли к другой*, и самой другой мысли у нас тоже нету.
*(...)*


----------



## Sobakus

I've opened a thread on the English forum, feel free to participate: *different*.

From what I understand, there's been a confusion of _different_ with the word _whatever_ or something similar, which does indeed have this meaning as an interjection (whatever *10.*).


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Прилагательное _different_ *не может служить переходом от одной мысли к другой*, и самой другой мысли у нас тоже нету.


Переход от одной мысли к другой обозначен в данном диалоге многоточием, а _different_ уже относится к другой мысли, в которой явно пропущено начало _[it's]_, поглощённое паузой.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Переход от одной мысли к другой обозначен в данном диалоге многоточием, а _different_ уже относится к другой мысли, в которой явно пропущено начало _[it's]_, поглощённое паузой.


Sorry Rosett, but I'm afraid this is just not possible. "Different" refers to "destiny". There's no change of thought.  The son thinks the woman will have a different (иная/другая/необычная as rp stated early in this thread) destiny to that of other women in the period in which the action is set. The mother disagrees and says she'll get married, like everyone else.

Ellipsis isn't used for a change of thought, it leaves out words that are not essential for the utterance to be understood. If there had been a change of thought, this would have to be signalled by the emphatic "that's", not "it's", which is a weak pronoun and can only refer to a grammatical subject which has already been mentioned, not something new. And in that case "that's" couldn't be swallowed or omitted, because it signals a new grammatical subject.

Odd that no source or proper context is given, since those are the forum rules. From my *enquiries* (source: multitran.ru), we appear to be dealing with subtitles of a film version of Henry James' The Portrait of a Lady, but this particular dialogue doesn't appear in the novel.  Do you have a video or DVD to work from, ladynat, or just the script?  If you can "hear" the dialogue (rather than simply read the script) this would surely help to clear up this query, since a lot of meaning is conveyed in the spoken word.

The word "different" has symbolic significance when applied to Isabel Archer, who is represented as a "strong" woman, in contrast to the Kinder/Küche/Kirche stereotype of the time. The word "different" is repeatedly applied to her (_"You strike me as different from most girls", "Whether she felt grand or no, she at any rate felt different, as if something had happened to her", "What she finally bethought herself of saying was something very different...", "He had discovered that she was so different ...", " ...but Isabel had different views ...", [Isabel ...] was therefore now, in her own eyes, a very different person from the frivolous young woman from Albany ..._- source: gutenberg). In the same way as she is "different", her destiny, too, is "different".


----------



## ladynat

Добрый день всем!
Во-первых, спасибо всем за отзывы. Во-вторых, извините виновата, я сама запуталась и всех запутала  Я почему-то была уверена, что "What kind of destiny?" - это риторический вопрос, как пишет Вадим. Хотя фильм просмотрела, голоса слышала. Но вот заклинило и всё  Поэтому сначала переводила: "Какая судьба?" или "Причём здесь судьба?" (т. е. недоумение мамы).  И спасибо, последний комментарий от Enquiring Mind пролил свет. Послушала ещё раз этот фрагмент. Всё-таки "What kind of destiny?" - это действительно вопрос мамы, обращённый к сыну. Тогда rusita preciosa, мне кажется, вы правы.



> I don't think it means к делу не относится.
> 
> The dialogue is basically
> - What kind of destiny?
> - Ah. If one knew that... Different [kind of destiny], though.'
> 
> So the reply is something like "никто не знает, какая [судьба], *но какая-то другая / иная / необычная*".
> 
> _(cross-posted and agree with Sobakus)_


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Sorry Rosett, but I'm afraid this is just not possible. "Different" refers to "destiny". There's no change of thought. The son thinks the woman will have a different (иная/другая/необычная as rp stated early in this thread) destiny to that of other women in the period in which the action is set. The mother disagrees and says she'll get married, like everyone else.





ladynat said:


> Добрый день всем!
> Во-первых, спасибо всем за отзывы. Во-вторых, извините виновата, я сама запуталась и всех запутала  Я почему-то была уверена, что "What kind of destiny?" - это риторический вопрос, как пишет Вадим. Хотя фильм просмотрела, голоса слышала. Но вот заклинило и всё  Поэтому сначала переводила: "Какая судьба?" или "Причём здесь судьба?" (т. е. недоумение мамы).  И спасибо, последний комментарий от Enquiring Mind пролил свет. Послушала ещё раз этот фрагмент. Всё-таки "What kind of destiny?" - это действительно вопрос мамы, обращённый к сыну.


Только отвечает он не ей, а себе. Мать тоже отвечает невпопад, так как продолжает свой монолог:


ladynat said:


> Mother. - She'll get married, like everyone else.



Вообще, данный диалог лишён высоких материй, а суть проста. Сыночек возомнил себе и раскатил широко губу:


ladynat said:


> Son . - A girl affronting her destiny. I find it intriguing.


Тут мамеле ему намекает закатать:


ladynat said:


> You must be very bored to be intrigued by such a simple notion. ... Don't make such a meal of it.


(и ещё дала ей денег на дорогу, и замуж та выйдет своим чередом).
Отрок обламывается: "А, кабы знать... облом, значит."

Какие судьбы, вы о чём, товарищи?


----------

